
New Programming Language Makes Coding Social Apps Easier - drp4929
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/429544/new-programming-language-makes-coding-social-apps/
======
gexla
Quote from the article...

"And users can import functions from other programming languages, Kamvar says,
so interaction design and social processes can be written in Dog while other
functions can be written in another language."

You can already do this in a wide selection of content management systems
(which is what this language would most likely be competing against.) Some
content management systems have their own easy to use template syntax so that
you don't have to do any actual programming. One line, add x feature. If you
need more functionality, then you can build a plugin.

This idea probably breaks down pretty fast, just as a content management
system does. Only the most basic web sites can be built in a CMS without
having to break into custom coding.

Perhaps this would be an interesting option to replace content management
systems in certain situations. I'm intrigued, I would like to check it out.
However, even simple programming languages are often too much for end users,
especially once the ecosystem starts getting crazy with it. People will still
get paid building apps in these sorts of languages for others (as easy as
Wordpress is to configure, it still has a huge developer base getting paid to
configure the thing.)

------
drp4929
What are the criterion developers' use in general to chose programming
languages ?

